# Database Discussions > Sybase >  about temp. tables

## Prakash

why cant we wright a trigger on a temp. table?

prakash

----------


## Dave Arnold

Hi,

I&#39;m not sure, but I think it wouldn&#39;t make sense to trigger on a temp table because, temp tables,
like the name implies are &#34;temporary&#34;, they might not always be in existence. 
I believe that the dmbs will clean out the temp tables from the tempdb at certain times. Like 
when you shutdown and restart the server. 

-Dave


------------
Prakash at 3/4/99 10:38:46 AM

why cant we wright a trigger on a temp. table?

prakash

----------

